# Anembryonic pregnancy following FET



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone experienced and anembryonic pregnancy after FET. What advice were you given? Any suggestions.

Happened on 3rd IVF cycle still have 2 frozen embies scared we may suffer another anembryonic pregnancy.

Feel I'm running way out of time 40 is looming fast.

Ayrshire lady


----------



## anitak (Jan 1, 2008)

hey hun

didn't want to read and run.  my last pregnancy from FET was supected anembryonic (even though at one scan the sonographer said she saw a heartbeat, which I have a few doubts about as it was v early)

asked my consultant about it and he said we were unlucky - it was a donor FET.
I probably don't have to tell you how hard the waiting is to see if anything develops, I had 3 weeks of scans pre d and c.

I'm currently having acupuncture etc to try and ready mysellf for another FET, and am just keeping all crossed.  I imagine there are tests can be done on the embies pre transfer but wouldn't be sure.  I am leaving myself in the lap of the Gods now (and I am 42!!!)

lots of hugs and good wishes to you, feel free to pm me if you need to talk - it really is a hard road (btw my beta was 383 at 12dpt of 2 blasts)

anita xx


----------



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello Anita,

Thanks for your story. My an-embryonic pregnancy was following 3rd cycle ICSI with 1st FET. Got a strong positive pregnancy test. We then went along for our 8 week scan to be told it looked like an an-embryonic pregnancy. baby just had not grown on. Had all the symptoms of pregnancy usual very bad morning sickness, extreme tiredness all to no avail. Has left us very sad and rather desperate.

Our consultant now wants me to wait at least 3 months before trying with last 2 frozen embryos. I saw the news about successful chromasome testing on fresh cycles and enquired as to whether I would be better to go to a fresh cycle with testing but I'm being told that you can't have fresh cycle in UK while you still have frozen embryos.

Worried that there is possibly a chromasome abnormality that we do not know about and may go through same thing if I use the frozen embryos.

Also now not sure what to do about swine flu jab. My consultant says I should wait 6 - 8 weeks after swine flu jab before any further IVF treatment. Which may delay things into new year.

It is so hard.

Ayrshire Lady


----------

